# Geekvape GBOX 200W ?



## KZOR (4/12/17)

Could the vendor that gets in the Pearl Chrome version of this please send me a pm as soon as it is ready to be purchased. 
Prefer mod alone but if it is kit then it will also do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Could the vendor that gets in the Pearl Chrome version of this please send me a pm as soon as it is ready to be purchased.
> Prefer mod alone but if it is kit then it will also do.



@KZOR, whenever you ask for something my ears prick up
What is the attraction here - please tell us
( I have no idea and am relying on your guidance)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> What is the attraction here


Just love the battery life on dual squonkers and the hassle free usage of regulated devices. 
The older Gbox is still in daily use and i doubt that this guy will disappoint.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Just love the battery life on dual squonkers and the hassle free usage of regulated devices.
> The older Gbox is still in daily use and i doubt that this guy will disappoint.
> View attachment 115452



Ooh it looks nice!
Thanks @KZOR !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (12/12/17)

@KZOR did you find anyone who has stock or is bringing in the Pearl Chrome version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/12/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> did you find anyone who has stock or is bringing in the Pearl Chrome version?



Just came back from holiday and did a quick search and don't seem to find any vendor stocking our color yet. 
It will happen though ..... just be patient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rafique (5/1/18)

@KZOR 


https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-gbox-squonker-200w-silver.html


----------



## KZOR (5/1/18)

@Rafique .... thanks for the tag but i prefer supporting vendors that support me. 
Will wait for @BumbleBee to get them in next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

